# "Titles" for male and female pigeons



## Danielle Chase

This was in the county fair book here for those that wanted to enter pigeons in this year's fair.
ENTRY CATAGORIES: "A female pigeon under one year of age is called a "young hen" and a female pigeon over one year of age is called an "old hen". A male pigeon under one year of age is called a "young cock" and a male pigeon over one year of age is called an "old cock". Thought it was kind of interesting, but was wondering if all the pigeon clubs also went by this. Anyone? Danielle.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

Actually, the county fair book is a little confusing in their description.

Generally, an "old bird" is one that was hatched the year previously, or earlier (for example, birds hatched in 2001, or before, are this year, Old Birds) A bird hatched in the current year is a "Young bird" (so 2002 hatched birds are YB's)

So, a bird can be only one month old, as still be considered an "old bird" in pigeons terms, if it was Jan. 1/2002, and you have a birds that was hatched in December 2001.

Race birds are flown in two different groups....Old birds, and Young birds. This years YB's (young birds) will be flown as "old birds" next year.

Confused yet? LOL









Sort of like race horses.....all race horses are considered to have their "birthday" on January 1st, no matter when they were born, in terms of determining age.


----------



## Danielle Chase

All I know is that I'm an old, old hen . . .


----------



## iffan

When i show pigeons, age is recognized by the bands that are around their legs, if it the same year as the one your showing for its a young bird (for example a 2001 band for a 2001 will have the bird shown as a young bird), but if its a year or more previuos , its considered a old bird , ex. a 2000 band on a bird entered at a 2001 show. There are some shows where only young birds are shown and others where old and young are shown.
Jim


----------



## bigbird

The young hen-cock and old hen-cock is universal in the show pigeon camp. For racing, I think that it is the same, but I am not sure.
Regards,
Carl


----------

